# Things I hate about Vaping!



## Rob Fisher (20/5/15)

Leaky Tanks
Dud Coils
Rattling Fire Buttons
Pre-Orders
Hyped Juices that are Kak!
Hyped Products that are Kak!
Lemo 2's
All battery chargers
Tanks that need a Syringe or needle nose bottle to fill
Stupid Juice bottles
Chinese Pubs
Crap Clones
A Gap between the Mod and tank
Dry Hits
Cheap RDA Screws
Very tight RDA Caps
Proprietary drip tips
The wallet damage
The search for the perfect man bag

What have I missed off the list?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Coera (20/5/15)

Smokers that say " .you know that is more dangerous than smoking..."

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (20/5/15)

Well I tried real hard to think of something I hate about vaping, but the truth is that I love everything about it. Even the dry hits on occasion are fun. Keeps me on my toes. And the alternative was a million times worse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/5/15)

When your mod gets knocked over. That feeling for those few seconds before you realise the tanks okay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Leaky Tanks
> Dud Coils
> Rattling Fire Buttons
> Pre-Orders
> ...


Chinese Pubs? Surely you mean pubes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

@Rob Fisher , you left out something
Post screws that cut through the coil leg wire!

Oh, and mods that are fingerprint magnets

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Philip Dunkley (20/5/15)

Since you have taken so much time to put this list together @Rob Fisher , I think it only warrants a well thought out reply, so here we go:
I will reply in Red

Leaky Tanks - Learn to coil and Wick!!!
Dud Coils - Have no reply to this one!!!
Rattling Fire Buttons - Wear Ear Lugs!! or take more "Happy Pills"
Pre-Orders - Amen Brother!!!!!!!!
Hyped Juices that are Kak! - Stop buying any juices other than Tropical Ice or Indian Giver!!!
Hyped Products that are Kak! - Stop buying anything that does not start with Reo, or starts with Sub.....
Lemo 2's - I have 2 that don't work!!! 
All battery cha rgers - You need to seriously start looking at the Hobby Chargers, your gonna love them!!!
Tanks that need a Syringe or needle nose bottle to fill - Refer back to reply 3 lines up!
Stupid Juice bottles - Refer to reply 5 lines up!
Chinese Pubs - Take it this means pubes, stop buying clones!! 
Crap Clones - Refer to reply 1 line up
A Gap between the Mod and tank - O-rings are magical things
Dry Hits - Refer to 1st reply 
Cheap RDA Screws - Always have a sanding block on table, sand screws an ALL RDA/RTA/RBA's before Use
Very tight RDA Caps - Eat all your vegetables and maybe a few more protein shakes!!
Proprietary drip tips - Agreed
The wallet damage - Agreed
The search for the perfect man bag - This is one of the best parts of Vaping!!!!!

See, I do read your Posts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Waltervh (20/5/15)

People that has things that they hate about vaping 

Sorry, had to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

My only point would be ejuice on my hands when I am at a robot and doing a quick and dirty fill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

One of my pet hates is having to leave in a hurry and I dont have a device set up and ready to go

I have generally got one device loaded and ready to go for situations like that, but sometimes when I dont have the time to pitstop I will vape that device too and then Murphy can strike! 

Its happened a few times. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (21/5/15)

K@k batteries.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

Oh I got another one when people tell me "Are you twisping?" And when they look at my mod and say "What on the hell are you doing, are you trying to quit?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> One of my pet hates is having to leave in a hurry and I dont have a device set up and ready to go
> 
> I have generally got one device loaded and ready to go for situations like that, but sometimes when I dont have the time to pitstop I will vape that device too and then Murphy can strike!
> 
> Its happened a few times. Lol


You need a go-bag for your go-bag

One can never have enough backups.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/5/15)

My biggest gripe is if a juice has a too much of harshness to it. Too much PG usually or a concentrate I don't agree with.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (21/5/15)

The snobbishness that is slowly but surely creeping in.

Some people seem to forget that 99.9% of us started this for the same reason, to quit cigarettes. So, no matter what device you're vaping with, no matter how good or bad, cheap or expensive, it's done to avoid cigarettes. 

Some guys could do well to remember this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 16


----------



## Rafique (21/5/15)

So can we all Agree the Lemo 2 is K@k it wasnt just my wicking method.

I can deal with everything except a tank that just doesnt work the way it suppose to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barak (21/5/15)

charging. that is all.


----------



## shabbar (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you left out something
> Post screws that cut through the coil leg wire!
> 
> Oh, and mods that are fingerprint magnets




Having no post holes are even worst!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (21/5/15)

shabbar said:


> Having no post holes are even worst!


Don't joke  has this ever happened?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (21/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Don't joke  has this ever happened?!?!


Lots of atties use post screws only to wrap wire around and tighten. Problem is when they're clones and have those shitty tiny rounded head screws.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (21/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Lots of atties use post screws only to wrap wire around and tighten. Problem is when they're clones and have those shitty tiny rounded head screws.


Fair enough. I think I used to have a russian clone that was like that. Gave it away. For a second there I was having a stupid moment!
Was trying to imagine getting an RBA that had no post holes and trying to dual coil that! Become so dependent on them.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (21/5/15)

Stabbing yourself with kanthal

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (22/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Stabbing yourself with kanthal


And stepping in a piece of kanthal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (22/5/15)

TylerD said:


> And stepping in a piece of kanthal


Felt so k@k the other day, my son sat on a cut and lost leg.


----------



## TylerD (22/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Felt so k@k the other day, my son sat on a cut and lost leg.


It can make a person feel so shit when that happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (22/5/15)

Fan boys that hype up products. Everything they have is always the next best thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (22/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Don't joke  has this ever happened?!?!


@CYB3R N1NJ4 my first coil, after that i vowed never to get an atty again with no post holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Necris (22/5/15)

The 3d dripper
The aqua
Worst 2 atties to build i have ever encountered...and i own a kui v1 atty
No post holes is bad...but the aqua's screw and nut concepts are just insane


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/5/15)

Necris said:


> The 3d dripper
> The aqua
> Worst 2 atties to build i have ever encountered...and i own a kui v1 atty
> No post holes is bad...but the aqua's screw and nut concepts are just insane


I agree on the 3D but I find it easy to build an Aqua v1. The fact that I still have and use it over a year later is strange for me.


----------



## Necris (22/5/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I agree on the 3D but I find it easy to build an Aqua v1. The fact that I still have and use it over a year later is strange for me.


I think mine may have been modded by a previous owner.will take a pic of its rotting corpse when i get home


----------



## MarkDBN (22/5/15)

Trying to leave the house for work in a hurry, reaching into your vape case to retrieve a drip tip... Only to be greeted by a piercing feeling in your finger. Not a nice way to discover a leftover 2cm piece of 24g kanthal 1cm into the tip of your finger...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/15)

NickT said:


> The snobbishness that is slowly but surely creeping in.
> 
> Some people seem to forget that 99.9% of us started this for the same reason, to quit cigarettes. So, no matter what device you're vaping with, no matter how good or bad, cheap or expensive, it's done to avoid cigarettes.
> 
> Some guys could do well to remember this.



Completely agree. There are some things I don't like, but I've learned to live with it. It did help me to quit smoking and I'm thankful that I tried vaping and stuck to it. I'll never look back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Completely agree. There are some things I don't like, but I've learned to live with it. It did help me to quit smoking and I'm thankful that I tried vaping and stuck to it. I'll never look back.


I'm with you guys, nothing is ever perfect, it's those little imperfections that keep life interesting. Can you imagine what it would be like if everyone drove the same cars, wore the same clothes and everything was painted grey? No thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/5/15)

I hate the word hate.
What I dislike about vaping is:
Joose shortages
Joose Spillages
Atty gaps
Eskom
The occasional dry hits (minor dislike because it happens seldom)


And my pet peeve......Battery life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mufasa (25/5/15)

Posting on the forum about how happy I am with a product or a certain setup and then the next day it all goes wrong and I can't get it back to the way it performed earlier. Urghhh!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## cfm78910 (25/5/15)

I tried really hard but I can't come up with anything I hate about vaping....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## audiophile011 (24/6/15)

This...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christopher (24/6/15)

Ejuice on the fingers. I will never get used to that. It sucks to have to constantly wash your hands in winter


----------



## SunRam (24/6/15)

Sh!t that breaks earlier than it should. In six years I've bought plenty, and I mean plenty of dud mods and attys, authentic and otherwise, that would just quit working or would break all together within a couple of days.
Recoiling/rewicking - I'm mostly on sub ohm tanks nowadays
Dry hits, that nasty lung burn can not be good in any way - that's why I love my VT60!
Dripping! I hate dripping! Only good for juice tasting/testing imho.

Ditto on the annoying people claiming that vaping is way worse than smoking
Running out of battery power on the golf course, admittedly only happened once years ago with the old M201, and it will never happen again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy (24/6/15)

1) Over tightening tank to box mod then having to use rubber grips to loosen!
2)Running out of favourite flavours and no1 local has stock!
3)Vape mail- LOL love and hate relationship because Sapo is a JOKE and Dhl and Feddex is expensive!
4)Unraveled kanthal!
5)certain tanks that leak no matter what you do!
6)Madrina- was given a bottle and it stunk up my whole juice draw- no offense to any1 that carries this juice but for me its gotta be 1 of the most overpowering horrible smells and taste!
7)A certain friends DIY - I call it the hanki after Hanki the Christmas poo from South park. Guaranteed to make your taste buds go HIIIDEEEEHOOOOOO.
Otherwise I LOVE TO VAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (24/6/15)

Forgetting to hit the confirm button on my "smart" charger to only discover an hour later after the spare is low that it has not charged.
My son thinking that ejuices I bought and not even opened yet is for his use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

